# Audio über DisplayPort



## kossmann (26. Mai 2015)

*Audio über DisplayPort*

Hallo zusammen,

folgende (theoretisch) beteiligte Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Hero
Soundkarte: on Board
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 Black
Monitor: Dell U2515H
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Pro 64bit

Der Dell U2515H Monitor hat einen Audio-Ausgang (3,5mm Buchse). Wenn man die passende AC511-Soundbar daran hängt, benötigt diese irgendwoher ein Audiosignal. Muss nun ein separates Audio-Kabel vom PC zur Soundbar gelegt werden, oder kann man das Audio-Signal immer über DisplayPort bis zum Monitor und von dort per (kurzer) Klinke zur Soundbar liefern?

Es geht hier natürlich nur um die reinen Stereo-Signale, welche keinen hohen Ansprüchen genügen müssen (Signaltöne, etc.).


----------



## S754 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Nein das kannst du mit HDMI machen. Displayport ist ein reiner Video Anschluss.


----------



## kossmann (26. Mai 2015)

Laut FAQs - DisplayPort kann DisplayPort aber Audio...

Q. Does DisplayPort also support audio?
A. Yes, DisplayPort supports multi-channel audio and many advanced audio features. DisplayPort to HDMI adapters also include the ability to support HDMI audio.

Ich frage ich aber auch, ob es dem SoundChip egal ist, ob die interne GPU der CPU (und damit der onBoard DP) genutzt wird oder ob er auch über eine PCIe-Grafikkarte ausgeben kann.


----------



## Hardwarebasti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Hallo Herr Kossmann
soweit ich weiß kann man die Soundbar nur nutzen, wenn man sie über USB mit dem PC verbindet bzw den Monitor durch den Up bzw Downstream USB mit PC und dann nochmals per usb mit der Soundbar verbindet. 
Man kann nur ein übertragenes Audiosignal von Displayport oder HDMI über den Monitor weiterleiten und wiedergeben, (ja, es müsste eigl funktionieren) wenn man den 3,5 mm Klinke nutzt und daran Lautsprecher anschließt. 
Die Soundbar funktioniert wie gesagt nur, wenn man sie per USB mit PC verbindet, da sie dirket keinen 3,5 mm Klinke Eingang hat.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ihnen weiterhelfen


----------



## kossmann (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Wir können ruhig beim "du" bleiben 

Soundbar muss per USB mit Strom versorgt werden, richtig. Da ich den USB-Hub sowieso nutzen möchte, muss auch der UpLink angeschlossen werden. USB- und DP-Kabel werden also vom PC zum Monitor gelegt, die Frage ist halt nur, ob ein zusätzliches (langes, gut geschirmtes) Audio-Kabel notwendig ist oder ob ein 10cm-Audio-Kabel zwischen Monitor und Soundbar ausreicht.


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Ich nutze bei meinem Intel NUC einen Adapter Mini-DP auf HDMI und kann problemlos Audio nutzen. (Onboard Realtek via Intel HD5000)
Grundsätzlich funktioniert Audio bei DP meiner Meinung nach problemlos. 
Wenn du danach über den Kopfhörerausgang vom Monitor weiterfährst sollte das auch kein Problem sein.
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es ein paar schwarze Schafe gibt die aus Kostengründen nur den HDMI mit Audio belegen und den DP einsparen.


----------



## Hardwarebasti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Ahh okay 
Soweit so gut. Also per 3,5 mm Klinke kann man wie gesagt kein Audiosignal übertragen an diese Soundbar, da die Soundbar nur USB Anschluss hat. Das Audiosignal wird meines Wissens nach halt über USB übertragen.
Der Ton geht dann praktisch übers selbe Kabel wie die Stromversorgung. Klingt zwar komisch, dass ne Soundbar kein Klinkeeingang hat, aber naja ... 
D.h. Ton über USB zum Monitor und von dort aus über USB dann zur Soundbar.


----------



## kossmann (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Die AC511 ist damit quasi eine externe USB-Soundkarte???


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Stimmt die Soundbar arbeitet mit einer eigenen USB-Soundkarte.
Steht so auch bei den Kundenmeinungen:
Dell AC511 USB Soundbar 520-11497 520-AAFH-000UPC: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Hardwarebasti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Jap, genauso isses, muss man halt sehen obs für einen ausreicht und so passt oder doch eher Nachteile bringt.


----------



## kossmann (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Audio über DisplayPort*

Meine Verwirrung kennt keine Grenzen. Unter Dell AC511 - Soundleiste - für PC - 2.5-watt : Notebook-Zubehör für die Unternehmen | Dell Deutschland steht

Eingänge: USB/3,5 mm Stereo analog (Kabel nicht inbegriffen) 

bzw.

Anschlusstyp
    Kopfhörer ( Mini-Phone Stereo 3,5 mm )
    Audio Line-In ( Mini-Phone Stereo 3,5 mm )

Gibt´s also doch einen 3,5 mm Eingang und die Soundbar kann als normales Lautsprecherpaar mit der normalen Soundkarte genutzt werden? In dem Fall wäre die ursprüngliche Frage wieder offen: Bekomme ich von Windows7 Stereo-Sound über das DisplayPort-Kabel ab der GTX 970 zum Monitor und dann per Klinke zur Soundbar?


----------

